# Need Suggestions about Palette!



## benben7100 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello,everybody.I saw a new kind of palette at a store on ebay.Because it is very different from others,I can’t decide if I should buy it.So I need some suggestions from all of you.Help me ,please.Thanks.
The address of the store is:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300651982623?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## roberte (Sep 28, 2011)

I always find it easy just something simple flat and easy to clean i've used plexa glass before that i got free always make it simple the price and looks don't mean anything only my suggestion


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

I looked at the link. I don't quite understand it, but I want it. But do I think I need it? No... not really. The arm strap does impress me a little, but I think I could just as easily glue some velcro to a hunk of plastic. And does it hold the reference photo?! That's _really_ nice. The oil drain thing goes over my head though.

It is certainly different, but it depends on what you're trying to get out of your palette. My art teacher's palette of choice is a giant lunch tray. I can deal with the cheap plastic ones, with the cups and mixing section in the middle. My projects are always long-term so I really like using something that's air tight like this. http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/pro...ogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=shopping

It's a plastic, air-tight egg container. Why on earth there would be a market for plastic egg containers is beyond me, but regardless, the 12 cups keep the paint wet (as long as you periodically spray water on the paint while you're working). I use the lid of it to mix my colors. It washes clean, too, as the paint peels right off when dry. For $6 plus whatever shipping may be, you can buy one to try and not be upset if it's not for you.

Food for thought, but if you end up getting the one from eBay, please leave your feedback here.


----------

